# [Solved] Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac  Not Working

## yx681745

I set wireless driver in kernel as  [url]  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qualcomm_Atheros_QCA6174 [/url]

```
lspci -nnk

    02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:003e] (rev 32)

        Subsystem: Bigfoot Networks, Inc. QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [1a56:1535]

        Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci

        Kernel modules: ath10k_pci

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2400 Gigabit Ethernet Controller [1969:e0a1] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Killer E2400 Gigabit Ethernet Controller [1025:1051]

        Kernel driver in use: alx  
```

```
tree /sys/class/net                           

/sys/class/net

├── enp3s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:03:00.0/net/enp3s0

├── lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

├── sit0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/sit0

└── wlp2s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:02:00.0/net/wlp2s0
```

```
dmesg | grep ath10k

[    2.847678] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: pci irq msi oper_irq_mode 2 irq_mode 0 reset_mode 0

[    3.060709] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/pre-cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[    3.060741] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[    3.060999] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-6.bin failed with error -2

[    3.061041] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin failed with error -2

[    3.063600] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: qca6174 hw3.2 target 0x05030000 chip_id 0x00340aff sub 1a56:1535

[    3.063605] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: kconfig debug 0 debugfs 0 tracing 0 dfs 0 testmode 0

[    3.065058] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: firmware ver WLAN.RM.2.0-00180-QCARMSWPZ-1 api 4 features wowlan,ignore-otp,no-4addr-pad crc32 75dee6c5

[    3.129268] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: found invalid board magic

[    3.129905] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: board_file api 1 bmi_id N/A crc32 872f3cc5

[    3.715206] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: htt-ver 3.26 wmi-op 4 htt-op 3 cal otp max-sta 32 raw 0 hwcrypto 1

[    3.777783] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0 
```

```
 vim /etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_enp3s0="Avalon"

config_enp3s0="dhcp" 
```

~                        

Is net name wrong or something? Please check it, thanks!Last edited by yx681745 on Sat Dec 30, 2017 4:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yx681745

```
dmesg | grep firmware

[    0.253369] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    0.253374] i915 0000:00:02.0: Failed to load DMC firmware [https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/firmware], disabling runtime power management.

[    0.457417] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for nvidia/gm204/gr/sw_nonctx.bin failed with error -2

[    3.483048] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/pre-cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[    3.483070] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[    3.483254] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-6.bin failed with error -2

[    3.483259] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin failed with error -2

[    3.485954] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: firmware ver WLAN.RM.2.0-00180-QCARMSWPZ-1 api 4 features wowlan,ignore-otp,no-4addr-pad crc32 75dee6c5

[  525.175721] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/pre-cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[  525.175730] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[  525.175737] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-6.bin failed with error -2

[  525.175744] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin failed with error -2

[  525.176683] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: firmware ver WLAN.RM.2.0-00180-QCARMSWPZ-1 api 4 features wowlan,ignore-otp,no-4addr-pad crc32 75dee6c5
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You can post output of commands

```
$ grep FIRMWARE /usr/src/linux/.config

$ grep ATH10K .config

$ grep  DRM_I915 .config
```

What version of sys-kernel/linux-firmware you installed?

----------

## yx681745

```
 grep FIRMWARE /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_FIRMWARE is not set

grep ATH10K .config

CONFIG_ATH10K=m

CONFIG_ATH10K_PCI=m

# CONFIG_ATH10K_USB is not set

# CONFIG_ATH10K_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH10K_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ATH10K_TRACING is not set

grep  DRM_I915 .config

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_ALPHA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915_CAPTURE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_COMPRESS_ERROR=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_USERPTR=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_GVT is not set

```

My firmware version is 20170314.

I tried to use this [url] https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware/tree/master/QCA6174 [/url] but it did not work either.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> [  525.175721] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/pre-cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2 
> 
> [  525.175730] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2 
> 
> [  525.175737] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-6.bin failed with error -2 
> ...

 

The way I understand this it tries to load different versions of firmwares which are not found (error -2) and finally finds and loads firmware (last line).

There may be something else, does AP scan give any results?

----------

## yx681745

There is no scan result. 

```
iw dev wlp2s0 link

Not connected.
```

I'm so confused but sorry i have to go to bed. I'll be online in 8 hours.

----------

## Jaglover

Your command does not scan. 

```
iwlist <device> scanning
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

For i915 since is built-in try to add firmware in External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary (see here).

For ath10k, I'm not sure, but try to unmask version 20171206 of sys-kernel/linux-firmware package

----------

## yx681745

iwlist didn't work so tired this:

```
iw wlp2s0 scan

iw wlp2s0 scan

BSS 2c:30:33:32:3f:90(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 400487464743 usec (4d, 15:14:47)

   freq: 2412

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -9.00 dBm

   last seen: 4645 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: NETGEAR46

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 9.0 18.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 1

   ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 12.0 24.0 48.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x11ec

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         TX STBC

         RX STBC 1-stream

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15, 32

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 1

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: no

       * non-GF present: 0

       * OBSS non-GF present: 0

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 1-PTKSA-RC 1-GTKSA-RC (0x0000)

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

   BSS Load:

       * station count: 0

       * channel utilisation: 67/255

       * available admission capacity: 31250 [*32us]

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

   Overlapping BSS scan params:

       * passive dwell: 20 TUs

       * active dwell: 10 TUs

       * channel width trigger scan interval: 300 s

       * scan passive total per channel: 200 TUs

       * scan active total per channel: 20 TUs

       * BSS width channel transition delay factor: 5

       * OBSS Scan Activity Threshold: 0.25 %

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

   Country: CN   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 13] @ 16 dBm

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * Response Type: 3 (AP)

       * UUID: 38833092-3092-1883-ab77-2c3033323f90

       * Manufacturer: NETGEAR, Inc.

       * Model: NETGEAR Wireless Access Point

       * Model Number: R6220

       * Serial Number: 12345678

       * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

       * Device name: R6220 (Wireless AP)

       * Config methods: Label, Display, Keypad

       * RF Bands: 0x1

       * Unknown TLV (0x1049, 6 bytes): 00 37 2a 00 01 20

BSS a0:f4:79:11:8b:40(on wlp2s0)

   TSF: 3672950192943 usec (42d, 12:15:50)

   freq: 2417

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

   signal: -51.00 dBm

   last seen: 4631 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: CU_qXr5

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 9.0 18.0 36.0 54.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 2

   ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

   Extended supported rates: 6.0 12.0 24.0 48.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x106c

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15, 32

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 2

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: no

       * non-GF present: 0

       * OBSS non-GF present: 0

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 1-PTKSA-RC 1-GTKSA-RC (0x0000)

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

   BSS Load:

       * station count: 0

       * channel utilisation: 27/255

       * available admission capacity: 31250 [*32us]

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

   Overlapping BSS scan params:

       * passive dwell: 20 TUs

       * active dwell: 10 TUs

       * channel width trigger scan interval: 300 s

       * scan passive total per channel: 200 TUs

       * scan active total per channel: 20 TUs

       * BSS width channel transition delay factor: 5

       * OBSS Scan Activity Threshold: 0.25 %

   Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

   Country: CN   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 13] @ 16 dBm

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * Response Type: 3 (AP)

       * UUID: bc329e00-1dd8-11b2-8601-a0f479118b40

       * Manufacturer: Huawei

       * Model: Huawei

       * Model Number: HG8347R

       * Serial Number: 12345678

       * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

       * Device name: Huawei ONT

       * Config methods: PBC

       * RF Bands: 0x1
```

... Scan works, but I edit /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf as this

```
   

# reading passphrase from stdin

network={

        ssid="NETGEAR46"

        #psk="joyousballoon617"

        psk=3d22fce4a752fd5e8243cead06be3cd250565d72fe7defb0519adc9b008dc1f6

}

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

```

```
wpa_supplicant -B -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -D ath10k_pci -dd -f /var/log/wpa.log -i wlp2s0 -t
```

still didn't work, additionally even I add "update_config" in conf file, 

```
wpa_cli -i wlp2s0 

Interactive mode

Could not connect to wpa_supplicant: wlp2s0 - re-trying

```

```
 dmesg | grep -i -E '02:00.0|wlp2s0|ath10k_pci|80211'

[    0.122165] pci 0000:02:00.0: [168c:003e] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.122339] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0x84200000-0x843fffff 64bit]

[    0.122875] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    3.572465] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: pci irq msi oper_irq_mode 2 irq_mode 0 reset_mode 0

[    3.787592] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/pre-cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[    3.787612] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[    3.787826] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-6.bin failed with error -2

[    3.787839] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin failed with error -2

[    3.790173] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: qca6174 hw3.2 target 0x05030000 chip_id 0x00340aff sub 1a56:1535

[    3.790175] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: kconfig debug 0 debugfs 0 tracing 0 dfs 0 testmode 0

[    3.790949] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: firmware ver WLAN.RM.2.0-00180-QCARMSWPZ-1 api 4 features wowlan,ignore-otp,no-4addr-pad crc32 75dee6c5

[    3.853284] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: found invalid board magic

[    3.853939] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: board_file api 1 bmi_id N/A crc32 872f3cc5

[    4.436643] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: htt-ver 3.26 wmi-op 4 htt-op 3 cal otp max-sta 32 raw 0 hwcrypto 1

[    4.499721] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[ 1447.718659] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[ 5791.945364] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5791.949584] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5791.951217] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5791.951410] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5791.952419] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5791.956353] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5791.959771] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5791.959819] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready

[ 5791.960059] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5796.887374] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5796.890827] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5796.892381] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5796.892463] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5796.893341] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5796.897181] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5796.900187] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5800.060905] wlp2s0: deauthenticated from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (Reason: 6=CLASS2_FRAME_FROM_NONAUTH_STA)

[ 5800.097082] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5800.159814] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5800.162175] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5800.162407] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5800.163425] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5800.167279] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5800.170503] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5800.170697] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5809.856863] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5809.919440] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5809.922918] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5809.923127] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5809.923356] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5809.927287] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5809.930851] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5809.931052] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5814.872697] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5814.927642] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5814.931119] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5814.931320] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5814.931351] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5814.936221] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5814.939468] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5814.939685] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5824.721576] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5824.784101] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5824.786799] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5824.787009] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5824.787355] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5824.791603] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5824.795132] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5824.795409] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5837.740354] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5837.804413] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5837.806053] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5837.806264] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5837.806355] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5837.810632] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5837.813959] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5837.814173] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5847.758394] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5847.822490] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5847.825620] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5847.825834] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5847.826355] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5847.832380] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5847.835916] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5847.836128] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5888.624439] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5888.685665] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5888.687227] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5888.687453] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5888.688395] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5888.693384] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5888.697082] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5888.697303] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5893.643567] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5893.696981] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5893.698600] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5893.698798] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5893.699413] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5893.705875] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5893.709445] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5893.709720] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5937.731422] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5937.793234] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5937.795523] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5937.795724] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5937.796429] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5937.800438] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5937.803378] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5937.803639] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5947.583506] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5947.587264] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5947.588944] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5947.589116] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5947.589354] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5947.593472] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5947.596848] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5947.597087] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5952.541271] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5952.596493] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5952.609334] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5952.609560] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5952.610427] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5952.615142] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5952.618413] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5952.618642] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5962.403362] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5962.458454] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5962.460048] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5962.460249] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5962.460353] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5962.467413] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5962.470907] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5962.471131] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5967.417799] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5967.472877] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5967.474864] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5967.475009] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5967.475360] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5967.479354] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5967.482756] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5967.482988] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 5972.432052] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 5972.487074] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5972.488866] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 5972.489045] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 5972.489361] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 5972.493434] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5972.496620] wlp2s0: associated

[ 5972.496839] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6000.285392] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6000.347316] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6000.351018] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6000.351229] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6000.351367] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6000.357592] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6000.361126] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6000.361383] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6047.821027] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6047.824445] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6047.826120] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6047.826921] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6047.888600] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6047.890255] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6056.732255] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6056.794370] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6056.797083] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6056.797304] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6056.797365] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6056.802970] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6056.806500] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6059.952912] wlp2s0: deauthenticated from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (Reason: 6=CLASS2_FRAME_FROM_NONAUTH_STA)

[ 6059.985027] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6060.046679] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6060.053021] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6060.053252] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6060.054441] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6060.059306] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6060.062622] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6060.062845] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6069.749981] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6069.805022] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6069.809082] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6069.809273] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6069.810375] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6069.814303] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6069.817561] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6069.817729] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6079.599274] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6079.654577] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6079.656197] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6079.656359] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6079.656406] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6079.660339] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6079.663669] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6079.663881] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6094.280280] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6094.341937] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6094.343590] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6094.343796] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6094.344370] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6094.348304] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6094.351878] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6094.352078] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6134.136815] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6134.198642] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6134.200766] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6134.200984] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6134.201389] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6134.205334] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6134.208712] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6134.208909] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6139.153230] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6139.208007] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6139.209712] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6139.209820] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6139.210433] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6139.214472] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6139.217568] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6139.217705] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6185.002515] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6185.063778] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6185.065317] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6185.065450] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6185.066386] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6185.070299] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6185.073234] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6185.073365] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6194.853100] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6194.906484] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6194.910972] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6194.911155] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6194.912444] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6194.918762] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6194.922018] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6194.922244] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6262.541020] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6262.602688] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6262.604618] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6262.604797] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6262.605379] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6262.609245] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6262.612508] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6262.612712] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6287.401515] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6287.462914] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6287.464576] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6287.464768] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6287.465444] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6287.469452] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6287.473076] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6287.473291] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6297.254488] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6297.309402] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6297.310971] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6297.311111] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6297.311386] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6297.317993] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6297.321185] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6297.321411] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6376.107357] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6376.168576] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6376.170145] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6376.170345] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6376.170424] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6376.174508] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6376.178216] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6376.178455] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6426.969851] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6427.032257] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6427.033887] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6427.034115] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6427.034391] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6427.040930] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6427.044520] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6427.044781] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6436.826199] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6436.879471] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6436.882041] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6436.882253] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6436.882387] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6436.888928] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6436.892776] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6436.892978] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6472.511681] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6472.574026] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6472.575602] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6472.575796] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6472.576405] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6472.580350] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6472.583454] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6472.583689] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6548.038818] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6548.100896] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6548.104324] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6548.104525] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6548.105465] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6548.110036] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6548.113561] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6548.113772] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6562.732345] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6562.794148] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6562.795801] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6562.796016] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6562.796395] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6562.801134] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6562.804865] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6562.805083] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6577.420758] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6577.484114] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6577.486278] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6577.486491] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6577.487467] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6577.492288] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6577.495996] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6577.496208] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 6655.277742] wlp2s0: authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90

[ 6655.339980] wlp2s0: send auth to 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6655.342137] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 6655.342337] wlp2s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[ 6655.342395] wlp2s0: associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (try 1/3)

[ 6655.349981] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 6655.353208] wlp2s0: associated

[ 6655.353433] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 2c:30:33:32:3f:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
```

[/url]

----------

## Jaglover

It sounds like your wpa_supplicant is started in two (or more) ways. Make sure there is only one service that starts it.

----------

## yx681745

Good news is

```

wpa_supplicant -B -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -D nl80211,wext -dd -f /var/log/wpa.log -i wlp2s0 -t

```

finally there is some reaction from wpa_gui and I can access to wpa_cli as well.

Bad news is after connecting to a Wifi there in no internet access still.

```
wpa_cli -i wlp2s0

> enable net 2

OK

<3>CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING 

Connection to wpa_supplicant lost - trying to reconnect

Connection to wpa_supplicant re-established

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=BEACON_HINT type=UNKNOWN

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=BEACON_HINT type=UNKNOWN

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=BEACON_HINT type=UNKNOWN

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:94 (SSID='NETGEAR46-5G' freq=5745 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with 2c:30:33:32:3f:94 (SSID='NETGEAR46-5G' freq=5745 MHz)

<3>Associated with 2c:30:33:32:3f:94

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=CN

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with 2c:30:33:32:3f:94 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 2c:30:33:32:3f:94 completed [id=1 id_str=]

```

 should I ln dhcp to wlp2s0?

----------

## yx681745

After 

```
dhcpcd wlp2s0 
```

Problem solved!

Thank you @Jaglover @fedeliallalinea

However I want to know how cant I let gentoo automatically switch to wireless when I unplug. Is there a script can help do this?

----------

## Jaglover

I'm using wicd myself, does exactly that. Again, make sure only wicd will manage your connections if you choose to use it.

```
* net-misc/wicd

     Available versions:  1.7.4-r3 {X ambiance doc gnome-shell +gtk ioctl libnotify mac4lin ncurses nls +pm-utils PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}

     Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/wicd

     Description:         A lightweight wired and wireless network manager for Linux

```

----------

## yx681745

Reminder That if anyone using ath_10k_pci you should add -D wext when starting wpa_supplicant service.

----------

## yx681745

I will check that package later, should I delete dhcp service from startip when configuring wicd? 

Appreciate for your help again and I will tag this thread solved. I like your signature btw   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

